# Still more from home



## tropicbreeze (Nov 2, 2012)

Had the camera out again the past couple of nights. Don't always take the camera while doing the toad bust, usually just come back for it if something really photo-worthy shows up. Often, though, said photo-worthy item just disappears. Anyway, last night happily no cane toads. Did come across a new find for my place. (About 35 - 40 cms long.)




















Now this to me looks more like a lizard tail




So, anyone with ideas on ID? Thanks.

This one's straight forward, Slatey-grey. One of the most uncooperative ones I've encountered for a while




Hid it's head under some leaves. Of course, there was another metre of body still on top of the leaves, hardly a clever idea.




There were a lot of Green Tree Frogs but I won't post those.

These days I keep seeing a lot of different dark Preying mantises. Used to only ever see predominently green ones.








And always a pleasure to see Gasteracantha westringi.


----------



## jase75 (Nov 2, 2012)

I think the snake is Furina barnardi


----------



## tropicbreeze (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks for that input Jase75. I checked out _Furina barnardi _but apparently it's a Qld endemic. This one's near Darwin. But looking at the (internet) photos of _F. barnardi_, the head is different to this one's. So still a mystery.


----------



## eipper (Nov 4, 2012)

Cryptophis pallidiceps the secretive snake or northern small eyed snake


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 4, 2012)

Cryptophis pallidiceps (Northern Small-eyed Snake), Glossy Dark coloured with that distinctive orange tinge to the scales on the lower sides. Also the head is Small Eyed in shape.

I'd like to clarify I started writing this before eipper's post was present.


----------



## eipper (Nov 4, 2012)

Bull dust Stephen you Copycat....


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 4, 2012)

Hahahahaha, your reply would be worth more than mine anyway, seeing as I've never seen C.pallidiceps .


----------



## tropicbreeze (Nov 6, 2012)

Okay lads, let's keep this fight clean, LOL.

Thanks for that ID. Was speaking with someone also living in this area and he said they're not common but you get the odd one around. It's the first time I've noticed one here.


----------



## cathy1986 (Nov 6, 2012)

where's blue when you need him

Cathy


----------

